# T.h.h. leucistica! Gorgeous!



## jkingler (Jan 22, 2012)

I am generally not a fan of blondes, but these are exceptions...

http://testudohermannihermannileucistica.com/default.asp?Lingua=Inglese

Leucistic hermannis...Who knew? Simply breathtaking. 

Does anyone have one? And any idea what they would go for? Probably too rich for my blood, but a boy can dream...


----------



## Jacob (Jan 22, 2012)

Those Are Beautiful, I would Love To Have One.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 22, 2012)

Last (and only) one I've ever been aware of in the U.S. was for sale for $5,000.00. That was about 3 years ago. As with most animals, tortoises included, several color variants can be found in the wild including melanistic, albino and more.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 22, 2012)

5k, eh? Sounds about right, sadly. A dream it is and a dream it shall likely remain!






^So pretty!
Any pictures of melanistic hermanni? I love darker looking torts, e.g. Black Greeks, and especially the darker individual t.h.h. I have seen, but I am not sure I've seen any full-on melanistic hermanni.


----------



## bubbles01 (Jan 22, 2012)

Now I am getting a bit freaked out here......

Daisy, who was brought to me last year with a huge hole in the back of her shell looks just like this, I just thought she had very few markings..... The brown on the pictures here is darker on her... but now I'm starting to wonder... I am getting the camera out as we speak, will put some pics up shortly... she cant be... surely.

This has actually got me thinking, when I first joined TFO I put pics up of my then 4 torts and EgyptianDan ID'd them all for me. I have since lost one and gained four so those have never been properly identified by TFO members. 

Niles is so obviously the same as Bella I dont wonder about him, but Oscar's shell is a different shape - rather than hijacking here though I will put up a new thread with pics to get others to have a look

Pictures of Daisy as promised.. She is not the most beautiful tort in the world because of her injury - but you will see what I mean about the lack of markings..


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 22, 2012)

bubbles01 said:


> Now I am getting a bit freaked out here......
> 
> Daisy, who was brought to me last year with a huge hole in the back of her shell looks just like this, I just thought she had very few markings..... The brown on the pictures here is darker on her... but now I'm starting to wonder... I am getting the camera out as we speak, will put some pics up shortly... she cant be... surely.
> 
> ...









jkingler said:


> 5k, eh? Sounds about right, sadly. A dream it is and a dream it shall likely remain!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The German author, Wolfgang Wegehaupt has some excellent photos of various patterns and colorations of Eastern Hermann's and the other subspecies in his book: "_Naturalistic Keeping and Breeding of Hermann's Tortoises_.



My mistake! The $5,000 price that I had seen 3 years ago for a leucistic Hermann's was for an _Eastern_, not a *Western* Hermann's. That being the case you can probably assume that the asking price for a leucistic Western here in the U.S. would probably be more like $12,000-15,000!

None are worth that much to me that's for sure!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## jkingler (Jan 22, 2012)

They are amazing, but yeesh, definitely not worth even 5k to me, let alone 12-15!

It would be awesome if you were breeding and those recessive genes were expressed in your hatchlings though, eh? That would have to be a stupefying surprise, but also an extremely unlikely happening!


----------



## l0velesly (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow, really nice color!


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 23, 2012)

If you like those check out: www.testudoalbino.com 

You'll have to use google translate or other site or just check out the cool pictures!


----------



## jkingler (Jan 23, 2012)

Whoa! Caramel marginated???

http://translate.googleusercontent....o.html&usg=ALkJrhgjv1S2LuWMpybLOaYrOgr8dj2R1Q

http://translate.googleusercontent....a.html&usg=ALkJrhgfzNPgvCUDJ9L90nsIiCiFn69rPg

Price only told by voice...meaning like 20k? Haha.


----------



## Tccarolina (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow! !


----------

